# Fragen zu 2 Bildschirmen an einem PC



## ATP (27. März 2010)

Hi,
ich möchte mir einen zweiten Bildschirm zulegen und habe ein paar Fragen  dazu.
1. Kann ich das ganze so einstellen das ich auf dem ersten Monitor einen  ganz normalen Desktop habe, und auf dem zweiten _keine_ Taskleiste  ist? 
2. Kann ich den zweiten Bildschirm ohne großes ändern der Einstellungen  einfach abstellen wenn ich ihn grad nicht brauche?
3. Kann ich auf einem Bildschirm ein Spiel im Vollbild laufen haben,  während auf dem anderen z.B ICQ oder so laufen?
4. Kann ich dann auf den zweiten Bildschirm wechslen ohne das Spiel auf  dem ersten Bildschirm zu minimieren?

Ich habe übrigens eine HD5770, falls das irgendwie wichtig ist.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. März 2010)

1. Beim zweiten Bildschirm ist für gewöhnlich sowieso keine Taskleiste.

2. Einfach auf den Aus Knopf drücken.

3. Ja, aber schreiben kannst du nichts soweit ich weiß.

4. Nein, glaub nicht.


----------



## midnight (27. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> 2. Einfach auf den Aus Knopf drücken.



Eeeek, falsch. Der Monitor ist dann zwar aus, nur für den Treiber ist er noch da, ergo kommst du mit der Maus noch hin. Wenn du W7 verwendest kannst du einfach Windows+P drücken, dann kannst du wählen.

Spielen auf Bildschirm A und ICQ auf Bildschirm B geht. Aber entweder lässt dich das Spiel nur auf dem ersten Bildschirm oder es minimiert sich, wenn du auf dem andern Bildschirm klickst.

so far


----------



## i3810jaz (28. März 2010)

ich hab auch zwei des is eigentlich banz einfach du kanst dich entscheiden will ich auf  beiden das delbe oder will ich das der zweite als erweiterung haben, das ausschalten geht nur bedingt der monitor ist zwar aus aber der er wird immer noch erhannt so kann es passieren das ein fenster bein start im abgeschalteten monitor verschwindet dann muss man ihn eben wieder einschalten um das fenster in den "richtigen" monitor zu ziehen  und vor dem zocken zollte man den nicht gebrauchten immer abschalten das nichts einbrennt passiert einglück selten. natürlich kannst du gleichzeitig auf einem monitor einen chat und auf den anderen ein Game zur lezten fragen ja es geht aber beim grosteil der spiele nicht da müsstet du jedes spiel überprüfen und nochwas du must den monitor auf dem du zucken willst als der primiere einstellen.


----------



## Mastersound200 (2. April 2010)

Beim zocken würde ich ausmachen, wenn du nicht ne neuere Graka hast. Und auch sonst, da manche Spiele einfach nur das spinnen anfangen mit 2 Monitoren


----------

